# Please help.....have I had a 'show'???



## abbyw (Nov 30, 2005)

Sorry but tmi coming up!!  ....I've just been to the loo and after I wiped I noticed a jelly like discharge on the paper. No blood or anything else. Maybe about 1/2 an inch of it. Looked a bit like the jelly substance you get around Spam??!!!  

Could this be a 'show' or is it just normal discharge

Thanks

Abby


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes it could be a show, but this can happen a few weeks before labour occurs so dont get too excited yet!!

Jan


----------

